# Unsafe, Unsure and Depressed?



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I subscribed to "Crime Tracker" offered by WEARtv.com and set a 5 mile radius around my home. HOLY CRAP!!! It is unbelievable at the crime going on around my home. Really? It is nice to know but I was not expecting so much. I am currently averaging 5 crimes every other day.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What part of town? Most people don't realize what really goes on around them out the amount of crime going on in escambia county, period!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> What part of town? Most people don't realize what really goes on around them out the amount of crime going on in escambia county, period!


This is True. 

My Mom was born and raised in Pensacola and still has much family that lives in Pensacola. For some reason Crime has been an issue in Pensacola for a long time. I wonder why often......


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe Escambia is one of the , if not THE, poorest counties in FLorida. Rich people don't commit street crimes.
Plus, a lot of the trash that was swept over here by Katrina, ended up staying.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> What part of town? Most people don't realize what really goes on around them out the amount of crime going on in escambia county, period!


I live near Bauer and Gulf Beach.

Of course I did check out New Orleans for kicks and they have 50 times more.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm off of Gulf Beach near Fairfield and can say that we have had a large amount of crime here. Most are just cars being broken into or garages that have been left open. Just lock your doors and don't leave anything out overnight because it won't be there in the morning.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Not long ago Escambia County was the seventh most impoverished County in the country don't know the stats today, also excessively large transient population hence the reason for the crime.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

Just another good reason to get a conceal carry permit. Protect yourself and the ones you love.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I believe Escambia is one of the , if not THE, poorest counties in FLorida.


Nope. Not even close. #31 out of 67 counties. About the middle. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_locations_by_per_capita_income


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Transient population and a depressed economy doesn't help matters here in Pensacola. This is a hard place to get a job that pays a decent wage to live on. I'm not sure that some I see walking around are even employable.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

just signed up for it and nothing within 5 streets from me but we did and do have a rash or people getting their unlocked cars cleaned out.
I have no sympathy for them and one guy left his keys in the floor board of his new Acura . they found it wrecked on C street.
one neighbor who got hit twice is a MMA fighter , surprised he got it twice and also no one got a dislocated shoulder or two...
also Gulf Beach hwy area

edited to say = yes lots of crime each day
Crime	Date	Address	Link
A	Assault	11/26/15 10:35 PM	GULF BEACH HWY AND VALDOSTA AV	Details
B	Burglary	11/27/15 04:20 AM	OLD HICKORY DR AND FAIRFIELD DR	Details
C	Burglary	11/27/15 05:29 AM	OLD HICKORY DR AND FAIRFIELD DR	Details
D	Burglary	11/27/15 05:24 AM	OLD HICKORY DR AND FAIRFIELD DR	Details
E	Burglary	11/27/15 04:54 AM	OLD HICKORY DR AND FAIRFIELD DR	Details
F	Burglary	11/27/15 05:06 AM	BREMEN AV AND LAMAR ST	Details
G	Other	11/26/15 10:20 AM	GULF BEACH HWY AND WAYNE AV	Details
H	Other	11/27/15 06:39 AM	HIGHWAY 98 AND 61ST AV	Details
I	Other	11/26/15 11:47 PM	PINE CRESCENT WAY AND BAY PINE VILLA DR	Details
J	Burglary	11/27/15 06:42 AM	79TH AV AND JACKSON ST W	Details
K	Other	11/26/15 04:32 PM	2ND ST AND COMMERCE ST	Details
L	Other	11/26/15 05:01 PM	2ND ST AND COMMERCE ST	Details
M	Burglary	11/27/15 06:17 AM	LILLIAN HWY AND 75TH AV N	Details
N	Other	11/26/15 03:31 PM	59TH AV AND MCNAIR LN	Details
O	Burglary	11/26/15 09:28 PM	TEAKWOOD CIR AND TEAKWOOD DR	Details
P	Burglary	11/27/15 06:09 AM	CATALINA CIR AND TEAKWOOD CIR	Details
Q	Other	11/26/15 10:39 AM	MORENO CT AND OLD CORRY FIELD RD	Details
R	Other	11/26/15 10:22 PM	TEMPEST DR AND CONTINENTAL DR	Details
S	Other	11/26/15 11:32 PM	TEMPEST DR AND CONTINENTAL DR	Details
T	Other	11/26/15 03:21 PM	W WARRINGTON RD AND CHIEFS WAY	Details
U	Burglary	11/26/15 10:25 AM	WEATHERWOOD DR AND 69TH AV N	Details
V	Burglary	11/26/15 02:24 PM	NAVY BLVD AND CHIEFS WAY	Details
W	Other	11/26/15 09:28 PM	BETTY RD AND RUE MAX ST	Details
X	Burglary	11/26/15 08:34 AM	OLD CORRY FIELD RD AND IDLEWOOD DR	Details
Y	Assault	11/26/15 07:44 PM	OLD CORRY FIELD RD AND IDLEWOOD DR	Details
Z	Vandalism	11/26/15 11:22 AM	OLD CORRY FIELD RD AND IDLEWOOD DR	Details
Other	11/26/15 06:44 PM	61ST AV AND FAIRFIELD DR	Details
Shooting	11/26/15 12:09 PM	FRISCO RD AND EHRMANN ST	Details
Assault	11/26/15 12:09 PM	FRISCO RD AND CHASEVILLE ST	Details
Theft	11/27/15 07:42 AM	BEN SASSER DR AND MOORE AV	Details
Other	11/27/15 04:01 AM	MOORE AV AND BEN SASSER DR	Details
Other	11/27/15 02:20 AM	BESMA DR AND 48TH AV N	Details
For more info, goto http://spotcrime.com 
To unsubscribe, open this link


----------

